# Wingfoot today...



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Here's a pic from Wingfoot, wide open. High wind and Whitecaps!! Not looking good at all...


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

How thick??


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

I would spud all the way out, doesn't look any more than 2-3 inches thick by the looks of it!


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Lovin's gotta be disappointed.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

That chop maybe good to get those wingfoot steelhead in a frenzy.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Odd. I went to both ramps today and saw water open at the tire reef bot that was it. Went to boat launch and looked solid


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Steelhead in Wingfoot should be pretty big now. No ice fishing pressure to speak of. I always go out of the pavillion and turn left. There's a stream all the way back almost on the left that dumps into the lake. A great Steelhead spot. Even got a nice pike there one year


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Ya those pike will definitely be cruising for a pinmin and maggot next week


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Those Wingfoot pike are a pain. Twist up your line and I end up breaking the hook in their tough mouth...


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Minnowhead said:


> Those Wingfoot pike are a pain. Twist up your line and I end up breaking the hook in their tough mouth...


I wish you still had those pictures of me holding my pig trout and pike from 2 yrs ago!!! Epic day on the foot for sure


----------



## hunt4smallies (Feb 4, 2009)

Fish2Win said:


> I wish you still had those pictures of me holding my pig trout and pike from 2 yrs ago!!! Epic day on the foot for sure


Wish i had my brothers pic from 2 yrs ago with his pig smallie and sheephead from foot!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Rumor has it a guy caught a 5ft Sturgeon outa there a few seasons ago.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

It's true John, here's the picture. Guy caught it out in front of the pavilion launch...


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

There's also the rumored bigfoot in the woods by the blimp hangar, sometimes in the evening when your ice fishing out there you can see him.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

It's true. I have a picture of him on my trail cam. He's so hideous that right after this image was captured, the camera lens broke. Just saying...


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Lol.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

You weren't lying. Damn that things ugly!!!! Looks like he hasn't hit puberty yet lol


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Erieangler51 said:


> You weren't lying. Damn that things ugly!!!! Looks like he hasn't hit puberty yet lol





Minnowhead said:


> View attachment 200608
> 
> It's true. I have a picture of him on my trail cam. He's so hideous that right after this image was captured, the camera lens broke. Just saying...


Hahahaha you guys are so wrong!! Why you guys dogging on me like this lol


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Ha ha you can tell we are all on the brink of cabin fever.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Sean is that the herpes u were talking about yesterday on your upper lip?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Good lord lol tough crowd


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Nah all fun and games. Me Lovin and f2w scratched the cabin fever yesterday.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

It's cool you guys going anywhere tomorrow


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Haven't decided yet. Most likely but not sure on where


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Justin doesn't ice fish. He and his girlfriend just hangout and surf the Internet...


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

looks like Justin put on a few lbs... must've eatin' his last girlfriend.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Justin put on a shirt dude. DAND !


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

that's some ManBoobs!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Where do u get these pics ray? U boys left a little early today, they kicked on good.


----------

